# I suppose this is Flatwork "Amboyna Pendant"



## NCWoodArt (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is an Amboyna Pendant I made with a cut off piece of wood. Other side shows a little more sap wood. Did not take long to shape sand & polish. Now question is whether I can sell it or not.

I have been doing some experimentation with women's jewelry. Not sure how well it will sell. The few Solid wood bangles I have made sold already so I am hopeful I can re-purpose some waste wood into real dollars. 

Bill


----------



## BarbS (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, if you can get the exposure, I'm sure it will sell. It's beautiful, Bill.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice piece! I tried selling bangles and wood earrings from exotic woods for a while at craft shows. My experience was that to sell them, I had to price them pretty low. So low that there wasnt much profit in it, unless I was willing to go really high volume, which I didn't want to do. Never tried selling them on line, that might work better....


----------

